# need help way old craftsman snowblower



## polish pete (Dec 19, 2015)

hey guys got this hella old craftsman snowblower single stage i believe its a 5hp engine got all sorts of numbers engine comes up in sears catalog for parts, but the snowblower part does not come up anywhere, its a 536.82201, runs well but my father tried using it for the first time in the snow and it just did not want to throw the snow any further that a few inches, wondering if i might be missing something that attaches to the auger. let me know what you guys think and any other information. heres some pictures to help identify this thing.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Unfortunately the pictures don't enlarge for me, it's hard to tell what you have. One thing though, are you sure you aren't missing a digit in the model number (looks short to me)?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Pete


Can't make out anything in the photos. Model number looks to be a digit short.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Make sure your belt is not slipping. MH


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

polish pete said:


> hey guys got this hella old craftsman snowblower single stage i believe its a 5hp engine got all sorts of numbers engine comes up in sears catalog for parts, but the snowblower part does not come up anywhere, its a 536.82201, runs well but my father tried using it for the first time in the snow and it just did not want to throw the snow any further that a few inches, wondering if i might be missing something that attaches to the auger. let me know what you guys think and any other information. heres some pictures to help identify this thing.


Can you retake the photos but in a larger format? Also, take a couple of the bucket front showing the impeller and auger close up. Also take one of the nameplate showing model and serial number.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

motorhead64 said:


> Make sure your belt is not slipping. MH


:welcome:
+1 on the belt. If you're going to keep it that'd be the first, logical step.


----------



## polish pete (Dec 19, 2015)

ok ill see what i can do about the pictures, i guess ill host them from a website.

anyway no belt on this one all chain driven, and yes that is the number i thought it was short one number as well, but there are only that many digits its odd, but maybe it might a real old machine when they had shorter model numbers.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Is this one with a centrifugal clutch ?? At idle the clutch is disengaged and once the RPMs come up the impeller starts spinning ??

Might be the clutch is worn out or has become contaminated with oil over the years.


----------



## polish pete (Dec 19, 2015)

interesting, i was looking at something that looks like a clutch but its constantly spinning at all times. maybe your on to something with something being wrong with the clutch


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

They are few and far between but I have seen older Craftsman blowers using a centrifugal clutch similar to what's on a go cart or mini bike.


----------



## polish pete (Dec 19, 2015)

How's this?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, that one is interesting to say the least.
Trying to figure out what that lump on the output side of the engine is ?? Housing for a clutch or gear reduction ??

When you start it does the auger spin or does it start spinning when you engage something or does it start spinning as the engines RPM start to increase ??


----------



## polish pete (Dec 19, 2015)

It spins all the time which to me either shows a broken clutch or not at all

And that lump is deff some kind of gear reduction takes oil as well 

I'm curious if anyone can get a parts diagram or whatever to see if I'm actually missing something on the auger to properly throw snow


----------



## snoman110 (Mar 4, 2015)

From what I can see in that picture, it certainly resembles an ESKA 

Snoman110


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

Cool machine!


----------



## Bolens 1000 (Dec 23, 2015)

The "Lump" is just a standard gear reduction common on many blowers like this.

The blower is single stage and needs to be fed a high volume of snow to function well, these were before 2 stage really took off and the paddles on the center are what throws the snow.
The ones I have seen have all spun constantly , I dont think they ever had a stop lever for the augur as it was direct drive from the engine.


----------



## polish pete (Dec 19, 2015)

I see I suppose I'll wait till there's snow on the ground and see for myself my father used it once said it was embarrassing to use but everything seems to be there with the exception of the auger possibly missing rubber extensions


----------

